# Mario Kart 8 Community



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

*Official FAF Tournament Room:* 9165-8011-3841
*FAF Mario Kart 8 Miiverse Community*

Do you like Mario Kart?! Of course you do! We do too!! This thread is to talk about all things Mario Kart, and to set up matches! 
To add us to your friend list, all you need is our Wii U account names, so it's really easy to join in! 

*Racers:*
Updated 8/31/14

*CaptainCool:* Matttis
*RedLeFrench:* Red_Acteur
*SirRob:* SirRobX
*Milo:* Milotime08
*SkyboundTerror:* SkyboundTerror
*Distorted:* DjinnSei
*Zenia:* Zeniaw
*Alix Wolfheart:* AxGamer
*Koorivlf:* HugAProbe
*Zraxi:* Samisaur
*Stratadrake:* Stratelier
*Crumble:* Crumble86
*Zahros:* Zahros

Just post your Wii U name here and I'll add you to the list!

*Time Trial Records:*
Updated 9/24/14

*Mario Kart Stadium*

SirRob: _1:43.933_
Skybound Terror: _1:44.658_
Koorivlf: _1:44.957_
*Water Park*

SirRob: _1:46.378_
Koorivlf: _1:46.508_
Skybound Terror: _1:47.154_
*Sweet Sweet Canyon*

SirRob: _1:57.351_
Koorivlf: _1:57.880_
Distorted: _2:00.223_
*Thwomp Ruins*

SirRob: _1:57.536_
Koorivlf: _1:58.347_
Skybound Terror: _1:58.806_
*Mario Circuit*

SirRob: _1:53.928_
Koorivlf: _1:54.028_
Distorted: _1:55.922_
*Toad Harbor*

SirRob: _2:11.770_
Koorivlf: _2:13.413_
Distorted: _2:15.202_
*Twisted Mansion*

SirRob: _2:01.929_
Koorivlf: _2:02.522_
Skybound Terror: _2:03.223_
*Shy Guy Falls*

SirRob: _2:10.531_
Distorted: _2:10.917_
:
*Sunshine Airport*

SirRob: _2:08.597_
Koorivlf: _2:09.621_
Distorted:_2:10.699_
*Dolphin Shoals*

SirRob: _2:11.201_
:
:
*Electrodrome*

SirRob: _2:05.076_
Skybound Terror: _2:05.412_
Koorivlf: _2:11.124_
*Mount Wario*

SirRob: _1:54.350_
Koorivlf: _1:55.783_
:
*Cloudtop Cruise*

SirRob: _2:11.586_
Koorivlf: _2:13.868_
Crumble: _2:34.774_
*Bone-Dry Dunes*

SirRob: _2:07.047_
:
:
*Bowser's Castle*

SirRob: _2:13.781_
:
:
*Rainbow Road*

SirRob: _2:14.738_
:
:
*Wii Moo Moo Meadows*

SirRob: _1:32.940_
:
:
*GBA Mario Circuit*

SirRob: _1:36.246_
Crumble: _2:03.224_
:
*DS Cheep Cheep Beach*

SirRob: _2:00.187_
:
:
*N64 Toad's Turnpike*

SirRob: _1:53.624_
:
:
*GCN Dry Dry Desert*

SirRob: _2:17.612_
:
:
*SNES Donut Plains 3*

SirRob:_1:30.882_
:
:
*N64 Royal Raceway*

SirRob: _2:05.597_
RedLeFrench: _2:27.234_
:
*3DS DK Jungle*

SirRob: _2:15.495_
RedLeFrench: _2:31.689_
:
*DS Wario Stadium*

SirRob: _2:05.943_
:
:
*GCN Sherbet Land*

SirRob: _2:00.257_
Koorivlf: _2:04.369_
:
*3DS Music Park*

SirRob: _2:05.390_
Crumble: _2:19.250_
:
*N64 Yoshi Valley*

SirRob: _2:06.368_
Koorivlf: _2:08.685_
:
*DS Tick-Tock Clock*

SirRob: _1:59.052_
:
:
*3DS Piranha Plant Slide*

SirRob: _2:13.787_
:
:
*Wii Grumble Volcano*

SirRob: _2:06.699_
:
:
*N64 Rainbow Road*

SirRob: _1:24.543_
:
:

If you've got a winning Time Trial record, post it here and I'll update the list! Make sure you upload it on Miiverse too, so other people can race your ghost!


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

I'm either going to master the game with diddy kong because he's agile and stuff, or as bowser, because he's sexy and stuff


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm either going to master the game with diddy kong


Milo... I'm, I'm sorry... I didn't want to be the one to tell you this, but, but... Diddy Kong... he's not, _he's not..._ -sniff- He's... he's no longer with us.


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Milo... I'm, I'm sorry... I didn't want to be the one to tell you this, but, but... Diddy Kong... he's not, _he's not..._ -sniff- He's... he's no longer with us.



but... last time I checked, he was!

god what is wrong with me. that was diddy kong racing. 

16 years of nintendo experience, and this is what I have to show for it?!


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

WELL BOWSER T-

*checks wikipedia*

WELL BOWSER THO


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2014)

Milo said:


> WELL BOWSER T-
> 
> *checks wikipedia*
> 
> WELL BOWSER THO



SCREW YOU HE IS MINE 
Bowser is pretty good, I like playing as him :3

So who of you actually have the game now? Official release is today and many places released it early, especially in Europe as it seems. I saw a TON of french guys online!


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 30, 2014)

Myself included ♪

Red_Acteur is my Miiverse thingy if you want to add me. Added SirRob right now. I'll be up to compete later today.

Edit : of and Larry's my main, cause blue hair and goofball and stuff !


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

I dunno if my local GameStop's opening early today, but it usually opens up at 11. Maybe I can get some stuff done before I dedicate the rest of my life to Mario Kart


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 30, 2014)

I might be picking it up later today. If not today, then next week. Regardless, I am excited to get my hands on it. Koopa Troopa user here. 

SkyboundTerror is my Nintendo ID. *simple*


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

Playing some online matches now that I unlocked Lemmy!


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 30, 2014)

On my way to buy it now

Edit: oh you gave my id for me lol. I'm starting to despise that name. It sounds so egotistical


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2014)

It's almost installed now on our WiiU. I can't wait. My WiiU account is DjinnSei.

Also don't forget to use the code to a free game with Mario Kart 8. I'm getting Windwaker HD. So clean...so clean...

Edit:
I just finished my first cup. My gosh the game is so polished, it's amazing. And I noticed a couple of slight changes too, like how you can't hold on to more than one item now. And how easy it is to draft now. So clean....much nice.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2014)

I've created a tournament group by the way.
The code is 9165-8011-3841
That makes organizing races pretty easy, too.

I'm gonna go add you guys now.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

Do red foxes count as foxes?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Do red foxes count as foxes?



Yes. Robs can join though :3


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

if I weren't SO bad, at SO many genre's, I'd be confident I could win online matches.


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

wait how do you unlock lemmy


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2014)

You beat the mushroom cup to unlock Lemmy I believe.


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

I just unlocked him. omg he's so cute and gay


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2014)

It might be just me, but is Ludwig doing Super Sentai poses?


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

I was like, a single centimeter away from losing to luigi.

I push into him, and at the finish line, you really couldn't tell who was ahead. it was pretty much exactly the same position.

as for my online match, I... failed horribly


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

It kicked me out when I was idle!
Good matches, guys!


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

well 10th place isn't last! that's a record for me


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2014)

Online feels smooth. I love it. Good matches Rob and Milo.


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

I don't think I saw either of you the entire three races I played. I was in back the entire time lol


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2014)

Well Distorted and I have both played other Mario Karts, so we've got a lot more experience. It's not hard to catch up, though.


----------



## Migoto Da (May 30, 2014)

Is automatic drifting in this game, or are you forced to do manual?

I like limiting myself in games, so I loved automatic drift. It's not a big deal if you can't though.


----------



## Distorted (May 30, 2014)

Drifting is manual in game, but it won't hurt you too bad if you don't do it. I'm a bit addicted to drifting. I try to do it even when I don't need to. xp


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone have ghost data uploaded? 'Cause that could be a thing, competing for the best time.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

I have a ghost uploaded for the very first track I think. It's not my best time though


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

Huh, I don't see it when I search for online ghosts. Maybe that's not a feature this time? Or maybe it's because we haven't played each other?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Huh, I don't see it when I search for online ghosts. Maybe that's not a feature this time? Or maybe it's because we haven't played each other?



I don't know, I haven't looked into that too much yet. But I do know that I raced a downloaded ghost yesterday!


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 31, 2014)

So unlocks are based on how many coins you collect? I've noticed every cup I earn I geta new character, but the question mark column expanded a whole nother row and I don't think there's enough cups to unlock that many characters :s


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> So unlocks are based on how many coins you collect? I've noticed every cup I earn I geta new character, but the question mark column expanded a whole nother row and I don't think there's enough cups to unlock that many characters :s



So far I finished the 50cc cups and half of the 100cc cups and I am missing only 2 or 3 characters.


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

So I pre-ordered the game, and it's currently a day late. F*ck the postal service.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> So I pre-ordered the game, and it's currently a day late. F*ck the postal service.



I pre-ordered it twice. First in England (because games are a lot cheaper for me there), but then people on a german forum said that Amazon is shipping the game early. So I canceled my first order and ordered it at Amazon.
Then Amazon didn't ship it on Wednesday and Thursday was a national (fairy tail...) holiday. I then did some calls and found out that a store in the city where I live was selling it three days before the release! So I canceled my Amazon order and bought the limited edition with the blue shell figure there :3


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

When I play against Distorted, I feel like I'm just protecting him against red shells


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

I'm gonna hop on my bike now, maybe see you guys online then :3


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

We're playing Regional, so you might not see us


----------



## Distorted (May 31, 2014)

Lol, But it was exceptionally good racing you Rob, especially at Cloudtop Cruise and Grumble Volcano. I haven't been head to head like that in a while. 

Also how are you getting those perfect starts? That little extra boost is really helpful when you start out.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

[yt]oqE2HSp3gwM[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 31, 2014)

I think I finally found the perfect kart combination. Sucks getting pushed around by everything when using a light character, but it's so fun zipping through the chaos of items and traffic. I'll drop in on you guys if you're online later. 

Had to stop yesterday because I kept getting disconnected.


----------



## Distorted (May 31, 2014)

150cc CPU's are some sadistic characters. They don't bother you the first 3 races then all a sudden you're in 5th place in the last race. How you can dodge 2 red shells and a blue shell I'll never know...

I'm a little scared to go into Mirror Cup.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

Sometimes you can stay far ahead of the pack for the entire race, other times you get hit by a blue shell, then a red shell, then fireball spam


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sometimes you can stay far ahead of the pack for the entire race, other times you get hit by a blue shell, then a red shell, then fireball spam



Or someone bumps into you to give you a boost that pushes you off the edge >__>


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2014)

These staff ghosts are total pushovers... I feel like they're more meant to show you all the different shortcuts and paths rather than actually providing a challenge. At least there's the online ghosts to keep me from feeling like I'm good at time trials!


----------



## Zenia (May 31, 2014)

I love Mario Kart. I just bought the new one... but I am waiting for my sister to get home before I play it. Gotta wait another 3.5 hours tho. :C


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2014)

HuhuhehehahaahAHAH
I saw your Mario Kart Stadium record, Distorted...
I tried desperately to beat it with Lemmy... but no. You forced me to use the big guns!! And now... NOW I WILL NEVER GO BACK
Just TRY to beat my time, Distorted! JUST TRY!! [noparse][/noparse]
I have spent HOURS trying to perfect it!! Trying to improve upon it!! And now, NOW, I am confident that not even YOU can surpass this!!
By gone it, if I'm gonna have one thing over you, it's gonna be THIS!! HUHAHAUHAHAHAHA


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 1, 2014)

Man... Never thought Mario Kart would push someone to his limits...

Sucks I can't be very active right now, with work and whatnot, but after E3 I'll be on track to try and annihilate y'all !


----------



## Distorted (Jun 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> HuhuhehehahaahAHAH
> I saw your Mario Kart Stadium record, Distorted...
> I tried desperately to beat it with Lemmy... but no. You forced me to use the big guns!! And now... NOW I WILL NEVER GO BACK
> Just TRY to beat my time, Distorted! JUST TRY!! [noparse][/noparse]
> ...



Challenge accepted. fufufufufufufufufufu...


----------



## Zenia (Jun 1, 2014)

Woo! My sister and I are playing Grand Prix through all of the cups. We are only on the third one now but we are taking a break so she can go get some food. This is fun.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww yis, downloading my free copy of Monster Hunter now X3
MK8 is the gift that keeps on giving ;_;


----------



## Distorted (Jun 1, 2014)

I've finally beat all the cups. Now I just gotta earn my stars. I'm practically done already, with just a few races to iron out. I'll be shinin' brighter than a Kill la Kill character soon enough.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've finally beat all the cups. Now I just gotta earn my stars. I'm practically done already, with just a few races to iron out. I'll be shinin' brighter than a Kill la Kill character soon enough.



So I take it your favorite course is Cheep Cheep BEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAACH?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 1, 2014)

God damn server keeps going down every time I try to get my free game. 

I need to get my free game before I have to sell Mario kart :/


----------



## Distorted (Jun 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So I take it your favorite course is Cheep Cheep BEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAACH?



Thank you. Thank you so much. T^T


----------



## Zenia (Jun 1, 2014)

My Wii name thingy is "zeniaw"


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 1, 2014)

3 Stars....all across the board...so shiny. Sadly they don't show on the side of your name on the roster.


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 1, 2014)

I like this game.. I always have enjoyed Mario games in general of all sorts.
I hate however when people try to make any mario game competitive.
Don't get me wrong I love competition more than the next average guy but feel the games were never meant to be overly competitive.
I got buddies who legitly get pissed off when they lose ANYTHING aha! Whether it be Mario Kart or an Xtreme dirt eating competition.
People will ALWAYS find ways to turn something into more than what it is.. Have fun peoples lol.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2014)

There's rankings, and public world records. Those wouldn't be there if the game wasn't intended to have a competitive aspect.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 1, 2014)

Battle is like a whole nother world to me. It's a lot different than it used to be. 

And don't think I didn't see you specced out in gold Rob. You must think you're hot stuff, hunh?


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There's rankings, and public world records. Those wouldn't be there if the game wasn't intended to have a competitive aspect.



Woops! Was talking about local play lol.
Guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh! Okay. I understand.



Distorted said:


> Battle is like a whole nother world to me. It's a lot different than it used to be.
> 
> And don't think I didn't see you specced out in gold Rob. You must think you're hot stuff, hunh?


Battle Mode's a lot more fun than I thought it'd be. Lots of places to hide and goof off. [noparse][/noparse]

I'm the hottest fox around!! Too bad the gold parts have inferior stats!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Wm3usxOu-yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm3usxOu-yk[/video]












Good, good. Let the hate flow through you, Luigi!


----------



## Milo (Jun 2, 2014)

if it helps, I was literally a centimeter away (maybe even less) from losing to luigi, but at the finish line, I crashed into him, and won


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2014)

None of your Time Trials are safe, Distorted. :]
You can KEEP your 20+ win lead!


----------



## Alix Wolfheart (Jun 2, 2014)

My NNID is AxGamer. If you are scratching your head wondering who I am thats normal cuz i'm new hehe


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 2, 2014)

I need to get a wii u for mk8 right?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2014)

No, you can buy Mario Kart 8 without having a Wii U. It's very fun, you can use the disc like a frisbee! And the box can be used to store other CDs!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 2, 2014)

Fair enough Rob. Fair enough...

Now if I can stop getting disconnected from online then I could work on getting some more points.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 3, 2014)

why is luigi like the funniest thing ever now with his death stare he keeps giving?


----------



## Milo (Jun 3, 2014)

because luigi is a cold-hearted bitch


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2014)

I love how obnoxious the game lets you be in Battle mode. I almost enjoy it as much as racing... people are nuts to condemn it. I feel like the large courses gives room for strategy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys, guys, guys ! Our Tournament thingy has a specific Miiverse community* !

Doodles for everyone !

*Just go inside the tounament page, select the FAF community and "Post to Miiverse" and Bam ! Specific FAF Miiverse community ♪


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, guess what! Mario Kart 8 boosted UK sales of the Wii U by a whopping 666 percent! 
...No, Iwata didn't make a deal with the devil!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2014)

You don't know if he didn't!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 3, 2014)

He prolly did, otherwise it wouldn't have sold 1.2 million in a week-end.

Nice races Sir BTW


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

Either way, Mario Kart 8 is gonna be the best Mario Kart of all time when I get it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2014)

MKTV is amazing. Period.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 3, 2014)

Cool Shy Guys don't look at explosions.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Distorted, can you see all my Time Trial records, or can you only see Sweet Sweet Canyon's? I wanna know whether you have to make a Miiverse post before it shows up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No, you can buy Mario Kart 8 without having a Wii U. It's very fun, you can use the disc like a frisbee! And the box can be used to store other CDs!


Quiet you! I dont know shit about most Nintendo stuffs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hey Distorted, can you see all my Time Trial records, or can you only see Sweet Sweet Canyon's? I wanna know whether you have to make a Miiverse post before it shows up.



I looked two days ago and I couldn't find any of your ghost data. You probably do have to make a Miiverse post I guess :T


----------



## Distorted (Jun 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hey Distorted, can you see all my Time Trial records, or can you only see Sweet Sweet Canyon's? I wanna know whether you have to make a Miiverse post before it shows up.



I can only see the one for Sweet Sweet Canyon. For some reason I thought I had to get a certain time to see yours. But it seems posting to Miiverse is the way to do it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll make sure to do that with all of 'em, then.

Friggin', I keep hitting that post in Toad Harbor. I BET YOU KNOW THE ONE
I'm never gonna beat this one, I've spent like all day trying to perfect my run.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'll make sure to do that with all of 'em, then.
> 
> Friggin', I keep hitting that post in Toad Harbor. I BET YOU KNOW THE ONE
> I'm never gonna beat this one, I've spent like all day trying to perfect my run.



I am aware. There are a lot of places to mess up on that track. I had a hard time drifting between the wall and cable car when I started.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2014)

I did it! I had to be creative with that run, it's a bit more than just finessing yours.


----------



## Milo (Jun 3, 2014)

well I know where all of my friends flocked to

just as I had to sell it

that's great


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

Well hey, you got a free game out of it!

Also, I put up my records for the mushroom and flower cup, the same ones as Distorted. Try to beat them! I haven't Mortonized the other cups yet, so they're not worth making public.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

[yt]0aylDlZ-eyw[/yt]

News


----------



## Distorted (Jun 4, 2014)

I've only just realized how much better heavy racers are now. I remember them being a lot harder to control and slow to accelerate. But their speed seems to bypass all of that. No wonder those records are so fast.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

Isn't your Mii a heavyweight? I felt like he was going as fast as Morton.

Also, I uploaded Star Cup Time Trials. I didn't spend as much time on them as Mario Kart Stadium, Sweet Sweet Canyon or Toad Harbor, but they should still be a challenge.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 4, 2014)

My mii is a middle weight. He's fast but not that fast. And I'll grab your trials before I leave. I'll be out of town and not sure if I'll be able to get online for a couple of days.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

Shoot, seriously? I'm terrified to think of how good your times will be when you don't hold back.
Maybe I'll catch up to your skill level when you're away!

Also, good matches Red! We didn't bump into each other much, but I think our records were about even.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2014)

Personally I like to use a character and vehicle combination with better handling than speed. Speed doesn't seem to matter much in races, you get atomized every 5 seconds anyway so getting to your top speed doesn't happen too often.
But for time trials a faster character makes more sense, that is true.

Also, there seems to be a glitch that you can take advantage of to get longer boosts, similar to snaking in MK DS:
[video=youtube;hLE16Go9piY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLE16Go9piY[/video]

Tl;dr: If you have a boost from a mushroom, a full drift boost or if you are driving over a boost panel you can extend the boost duration by hopping left and right.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 4, 2014)

Rob : well, I'd pretty much say you're better than me by a longshot ^^ Then again, we'd be better judges if it weren't for the constant barrage of items in our faces (seriously, I took a full combo from which I could never recover once ^^')


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Rob : well, I'd pretty much say you're better than me by a longshot ^^ Then again, we'd be better judges if it weren't for the constant barrage of items in our faces (seriously, I took a full combo from which I could never recover once ^^')


Well that's where the tournament room comes in!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 4, 2014)

We should totes have a tournament one of these days... If we find the correct time to not interfere with everyone, depending on the damn timezones ^^'


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

How about the weekend after this one? There could be prizes... special prizes. :]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 4, 2014)

Hum... Can't say I'll be there, as I might go to Paris to preview Nintendo's E3 games, but if my boss refuses, yeah, why not !


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, right, that's around E3, huh... I'll probably be too hyped about Smash Bros. to play Mario Kart, anyway. So, the weekend after that!


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well hey, you got a free game out of it!



whatever


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

I wonder if Wario would try that during Mario Kart 8.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2014)

I dunno what's more adorable, the cheering Yoshis in Donut Plains 3, or the dancing Koopas in Electrodrome


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 5, 2014)

This is my first Mario Kart game and it is so much fun. It would be fun to play some matches!
My WiiU name is HugAProbe.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2014)

Glad you're here!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay, I've raced and beaten all the courses on 100cc by now.  Special Cup was the only thing I didn't gold in on the first try (I mostly blame the driver/kart combination I was using:  I do not like Iggy or the Sport Bike.  What really killed it was I fell off on the last turn of lap 3 so I finished behind Koopa, who was already +2 ahead of me in total standings.  Dammit).  Other races generally went pretty well.  Like this one, my absolute first try taking Lemmy out for a spin, my absolute first try on the Flower cup:

[video=youtube;bAqjqXIsLhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAqjqXIsLhY[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

You already beat my Time Trial record Koorivlf?! It is SO on!!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

In the spirit of competition, I'm gonna put Time Trial records in the opening post. If you've got a good record, post it!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm extremely unlucky when it comes to getting hit with items...
Seriously, I was hit with three Green Shells in a row by the AI, and even got hit with a Blue Shell that made me land _next to _a boost ramp so I couldn't get on it. 
Still an amazing game, though!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 6, 2014)

Darn, I was so close to beating Rob's record on the MK Stadium, but I screwed up the jump boost before the finish line. 

*spends another hour trying to shave off a few milliseconds*

Edit: The deed is done. 

Mario Kart Stadium
1:44.905


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

Awwwwwwsnap



Ninten said:


> I'm extremely unlucky when it comes to getting hit with items...
> Seriously, I was hit with three Green Shells in a row by the AI, and even got hit with a Blue Shell that made me land _next to _a boost ramp so I couldn't get on it.
> Still an amazing game, though!


Speaking of boost ramps, yesterday in Battle Mode, I shot a green shell in front of me, it hit the back of a boost ramp and went straight back at me. :X


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You already beat my Time Trial record Koorivlf?! It is SO on!!



It's on like donkey kong! Except with more karts and drifting... Maybe some mushrooms... Less happy bananas... So, kind of on like donkey kong?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm catching up Terror


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 6, 2014)

Another record for Electrodrome. 

2:06.765


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

Bam! 1:44.859 on Mario Kart Stadium.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 6, 2014)

I was really hoping I wouldn't have to do that stage again. I hate it. ):

My god, Music Park is one hell of a stage for time trial.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

I feel like Electrodrome's crazier. Those drifts where you hang on with one tire... darn.
I can't for the life of me get that shortcut down at the end. Your time's pretty insane.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 6, 2014)

Tell me about it. I decided to play it safe with the one-wheel drifting since I kept falling off. It's easy with the small characters, but tough with the heavyweights. It took me a while to get that shortcut at just the right angle, too. 

Also, new MK Stadium record. 1:44.658. 

I have a feeling we're going to be trading milliseconds here.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 6, 2014)

You guys are really good at MK Stadium. I always hit something halfway through.

Also I have new records: Sweet Sweet Canyon - 1:58.426, Water Park - 1:47.323, and Thwomp Ruins - 1:59.139


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh man, those are all really good times. Gonna have to work hard to curb stomp them!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

Leaving my Electrodrome record at 2:07.043 for now... darn it, I thought that run went perfectly.


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 6, 2014)

I knew I'd find a MK8 thread here. Current obsession is all things MK8. I'll gladly stalk this thread.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

You should post your Wii U name so we can add you!


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, yes. It's Samisaur.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

Koorivlf said:


> Water Park - 1:47.323


Well that is a good ten seconds ahead of me, but I was doing TTs with my main, and cornering's my thing, not raw speed.  I just CAN NOT tolerate karts with poor handling....


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got the game a few days ago and I'm heading to an anime convention next weekend where they have a tournament.  With what sort of control scheme (i.e. Wiimote, Wiimote+Nunchuck, regular controller) do you guys think would be best to play with for the tournament?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

I've never played 8 without the Gamepad. I actually don't even have the Wii U hooked up to a TV, so I play it like a handheld. 
I think I played MK Wii with the Wiimote and Nunchuck... so either that or the Gamepad would work just fine. I don't recommend the Wiimote on its own because it's so limiting.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 8, 2014)

Twisted mansion - 2:03.517

>:3 I shall take over all the maps. Maybe.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

It's a big effort trying to do all the tracks, lemme tell ya


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I've discovered the best local multiplayer mode of all time.
VS Race, with Frantic items, and 32 Random courses. Get ready for a marathon, though.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 8, 2014)

My town had a tournament yesterday... I sucked pretty bad, being out of the competition by the end of the first round... Oh well, guess I was in the wrong group to begin with.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I don't recommend the Wiimote on its own because it's so limiting.


It was not limiting in Mario Kart Wii, you could race just as well as a standard controller with it.  I had an average 6500 score on wifi and I only ever used the Wiimote + wheel attachment.

However, I would not try racing Mario Kart 8 on just the Gamepad with the Wii remote setup.  The fact that the gamepad is always on even kinda hints that that's the intended control setup to be using.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> My town had a tournament yesterday... I sucked pretty bad, being out of the competition by the end of the first round... Oh well, guess I was in the wrong group to begin with.


Tournament folk are scary! How many people showed up?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 8, 2014)

About a 50-60 I'd say. The association had 4 neighbouring stores agree to host all of the tournaments, so mine was at a pub, while there was one in a kebab thingy, another one in a game shop and I think the last one was at a bakery. Not too sure though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 8, 2014)

Improved my Electrodrome time slightly. It is now 2:05.412. I was sloppy this time, yet I still can't seem to beat the time when I do race flawlessly. 

I also improved my Sunshine Airport time. It's now 2:10.768. 



Stratadrake said:


> However, I would not try racing Mario Kart 8  on just the Gamepad with the Wii remote setup.  The fact that the  gamepad is always on even kinda hints that that's the intended control  setup to be using.



You can turn off the gamepad. Just go to the home menu and turn off that display in the controller settings. Although I do use the Wii remote and Nunchuk, I also use the gamepad for the map by setting it next to the television. It's useful to know your threats and where everyone is at when racing online.

Edit: Thwomp Ruins: 1:58.806. :V


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Uh oh, Terror's claimed an entire cup's worth of tracks
I vow to end your reign of terror, Terror



RedLeFrench said:


> About a 50-60 I'd say. The association had 4 neighbouring stores agree to host all of the tournaments, so mine was at a pub, while there was one in a kebab thingy, another one in a game shop and I think the last one was at a bakery. Not too sure though.


That's a pretty darn good number of people! A bakery's the last place I'd imagine myself playing videogames.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, no. You have it all wrong - my reign is only just beginning.
Twisted Mansion: 2:03.223.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Ohoho, I'm confident I can beat your times given enough... time. As soon as I knock out the rest of these courses, I'm aiming straight for you. After all, it's not the world record, so it's beatable. :]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 8, 2014)

I know, I know. But the competition is fun, especially when the taunting starts. 

I did hold the world record on MK7's Koopa Cape for a short while, but I was quickly dethroned by the hardcore players who know every exploit. Needless to say, I cried that night (not really).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

JeeEEez
Koopa Cape's one of my favorite Mario Kart tracks!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 8, 2014)

Same. I dunno why I expected it to be in this Mario Kart. lol

Ugh, Water Park. 1:47.154.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Quick! Koorivlf! We must join forces to defend our canyon from the skybound terror!!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

DLC rumors. Not sure if it's been debunked, I think it's still up in the air.











Edit: First picture was debunked, since the angle and glare of the TV matches E3 2013 footage. No evidence of the second being fake yet.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2014)

BTW, my Mario Kart name is Stratelier.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 9, 2014)

I go to work and I come back to a rain of terror and a rob mob going over all the time trails.



SirRob said:


> Quick! Koorivlf! We must join forces to defend our canyon from the skybound terror!!


QUICK, TO THE BATMOBLIE!! Wait, there's no batmoblie dlc...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

We'll just have to take the Mercedes Benz

I wanna present a challenge for all the time trials to give some incentive to actually do them. Speaking of which, I'm getting really friggin' frustrated by all the weird angled shortcuts at the end of so many tracks! Music Park's gonna be the thing that makes me snap my gamepad in half.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 10, 2014)

Please don't snap the game pad! That wouldn't be very good.

Also you are fast at updating stuff, like a kart ninja >.>

also Twisted Mansion - 2:02.952


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Of course I'm fast! This thread is all I have! : )

: (


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh god, please, not the milliseconds.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 10, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh god, please, not the milliseconds.


I can't do seconds ;w;


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> DLC rumors. Not sure if it's been debunked, I think it's still up in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that second one is real, I will go crazy over those new characters.


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> If that second one is real, I will go crazy over those new characters.



 Maybe it's apart of the amiibo thing *.*


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2014)

It wasn't at E3, so it's gotta be fake. Too bad too, I would've loved to see Plessie!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 13, 2014)

You need to race on Electrodome as Metal Mario. The lighting effects are a treat to behold.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2014)

Yoshi makes me feel like a winner






even if I'm a loser


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 13, 2014)

Milo said:


> Yoshi makes me feel like a winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone is a winner when they're yoshi riding the yoshi bike!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2014)

Koorivlf said:


> Everyone is a winner when they're yoshi riding the yoshi bike!



Yoshi is my main, but I haven't unlocked that bike yet.  I do miss the Dolphin bike, though....

And for some reason, I may not exactly be in the upper tiers of Mario Kart competitive racing, but for some reason I tend to own Rainbow Road 8 _like a boss_.  I seriously came in 5 seconds ahead of anyone else the last time.  And there was another race, perhaps not Rainbow Road but I was so far ahead it took _two_ Spiny Shells for anyone to catch up (but there was such a fight for the finish line I still came in first).


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 16, 2014)

The AI in 150CC seems to punish me for existing in this game...
Seriously, I rage-quit the Mirror Special Cup. They seem to attack very often on Bone Dry Dunes.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel like this game compared to other mario karts really reward those that have technical skills while driving.  My friend and I have played a bit of Mario Kart and I am generally the better driver, but he's better with using items.  He is finding it a lot harder to catch up with items than in previous games whereas I'm consistently finishing 1st-3rd in GP/VS modes (we just got back from a convention that had a tournament and free-play).


----------



## Koorivlf (Jun 16, 2014)

This game is really over-all fun. The only game that I've played liked mario kart is snowboard kids for the n64 so mario kart 8 is a really big improvement.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2014)

Racing Distorted makes me wanna throw my gamepad out the window
Mostly because I never even see him during a race


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 22, 2014)

The Wii U gets it's best game to date, and now Philips wins a bogus lawsuit against Nintendo.

They want "fair compensation", which as it must mean in this scenario, banning the sale of the Wii U.

Guess it's goodbye to the Mario Kart 8 community.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Racing Distorted makes me wanna throw my gamepad out the window
> Mostly because I never even see him during a race



Well to be fair most of those races were all over the place. I'm not that good I swear.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2014)

You were racing in a VR tier I'm pretty sure I wouldn't otherwise have access to. : |


----------



## Distorted (Jun 22, 2014)

Well....I mean.......I got nothin. I did encounter a couple of 5000 VR guys though. Get's kinda crazy with them in the mix.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2014)

It's hilarious how, at that level, everyone takes the most optimized route, so like, when there's a narrow path, everyone tries to squeeze in and it gets super chaotic

It's hilarious, and RAGE INDUCING


----------



## Distorted (Jun 22, 2014)

It's especially bad when they're driving a heavy character. I've been locked into place before due to everyone consecutively knocking me off the track as they pass.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2014)

Just today, I was in Toad's Turnpike, and I started off in 1st place, getting a decent lead. Then I get hit by a red shell, but I'm still leading. I get between two trucks, and suddenly Wario comes from behind and slams me into a truck. Immediately I get hit by a green shell. Then someone with triple bananas rams into me. Then I get knocked into the trucks again just as I start to accelerate. Now that I'm in last, I accelerate again and turn the corner, to be greeted by another green shell. : |

Oh, oh, and to top it all off, the first item I got after that massacre, in last place, was a GREEN SHELL


----------



## Distorted (Jun 22, 2014)

That's so.....it can't be just coincidence. Mario Kart must have it's own system for probability cause the things that happen are just too horrific.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I'm sure the developers at least programmed a troll mechanism in the green shells

Like when they ricochet off a wall, they target the closest Lemmy


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Just today, I was in Toad's Turnpike, and I started off in 1st place, getting a decent lead. Then I get hit by a red shell, but I'm still leading. I get between two trucks, and suddenly Wario comes from behind and slams me into a truck. Immediately I get hit by a green shell. Then someone with triple bananas rams into me. Then I get knocked into the trucks again just as I start to accelerate. Now that I'm in last, I accelerate again and turn the corner, to be greeted by another green shell. : |
> 
> Oh, oh, and to top it all off, the first item I got after that massacre, in last place, was a GREEN SHELL



I feel your pain, green shells are totally underrated and overpowered


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

I rage-quit on the Mirror Special Cup. 
Bone Dry Dunes is my worst track, and I got my arse kicked royally on Rainbow Road by the CPU after FINALLY coming first on Bone Dry Dunes.
The game hates me. I'll return to it when I've finished my Minecraft world.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

I've ragequit a few GPs here and there, but I can't remember which ones and they weren't many anyway.  Maybe you're using the wrong driver/kart?  What's your preferred stat spread?  Mine's high acceleration/handling/traction.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2014)

Okay, I'm in third, but can get in first if I get a mushroom from the item box and use the shortcut coming up... but with how my luck's been going, there's no way THAT'S gonna ha- !!! A mushroom!! Alright!! Now I just gotta take the off road shortcut, here we go!!! -Red Shell-


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 23, 2014)

Wish I had a wii u so i could school every one of you.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm in first for the 1st and 2nd lap. I'm hitting my turns, I'm bending corners, no blue shell in sight. Just one more turn baby. Right around the corner is victory. 

But hark! What is that approaching? A red shell? I am prepared, so I block it with an item. But no. There's more. There's so much more. Not one, not two, but 3 red shells locking me in place. They're spaced out ever so masterfully. Then they all come, like a tidal wave of mayhem. Bowser pushes me into the grass. I'm in 11th, but so long as I don't stop won't be last. But of all people Lemmy comes with a red shell. I am hit, and thoroughly defeated in 12th place. 

A game hasn't made me cry in quite some time. I just couldn't do it anymore. I had to take a walk after that.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2014)

My brethren, you have avenged me!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I just couldn't do it anymore. I had to take a walk after that.


Still better than Mario Kart Wii.  I could swear I broke something with the Remote's motion sensors given how much abuse I gave the Wheel attachment (and all the wheel has to show for it is some scratches).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Still better than Mario Kart Wii.


At least, for now it is.

Then people will find incredibly broken exploits, and suddenly the whole game is "PGP Bike 8"


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, I really got tired of seeing people spam Metal Mario + B Dasher + Red Monster wheels in MK7.  Though it did make shelling them all the more satisfying....


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

So, remember that Mercedes-Benz DLC for Japan?
It's coming to Europe and the US. Wonder how it'll play...
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/57942/mario-kart-8-getting-mercedes-benz-dlc/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm catching up to you Distorted

Only 35 more straight wins before our W-L score evens out


----------



## Distorted (Jun 24, 2014)

You were out for blood tonight Rob. My gosh...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

Just because I used a top tier character, aimed all my weapons at you, and made sure to bump into you with every chance I got, doesn't mean I was out for blood! And that chat spam certainly isn't my way of expressing profanity


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2014)

MUHUHAHAHAHAAAAHA 
I DID IT
I BEAT TERROR'S MK STADIUM RECORD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 25, 2014)

Uuuuuuugh, why that map. 

*picks up gamepad*

I cannot allow this.

Edit: I'll allow it... for now. cough


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll knock out your other records in the meantime


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 28, 2014)

So I tried the online mode tonight and had some epic duels with someone from Canada (we finished 1-2 for like 6 races in a row).  One race I was behind by a lot in second, had a mushroom but I saw a blue shell coming.  I cut a corner right at the end of the lap and the blue shell detonates right at the finish line so I managed to sneak past at the very last second.  My younger brother was watching and couldn't believe I pulled it off.


----------



## EternalSushi (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys! Mario Kart 8 player here, a-and I'd wanna put this here! As a composer, i've made a mashup of all 8 Rainbow Roads! It's WIP, but here's a link to the description and more!

http://www.mariokartwii.com/threads...-In-One!-Including-MK8!?p=6098005#post6098005


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2014)

Cool! : ) Nice work, that was fun to listen to!


----------



## Koorivlf (Jul 1, 2014)

That was really good!


----------



## Migoto Da (Jul 1, 2014)

Be Prepared. Wii U coming here in a month or two.

I will body everyone with Waluigi. I promise ; w;


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 1, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> Be Prepared. Wii U coming here in a month or two.
> 
> I will body everyone with Waluigi. I promise ; w;


Apparently, when he loses, he says 'Everybody cheated!'.
Never played as him myself.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2014)

A run so beautiful, I want to cry... My hands were all sweaty and shaky on the third lap. 
I beat your Electrodrome record, Terror. [noparse][/noparse]

Edit: Got the Cloudtop Cruise record

Edit edit: And Sherbet Land


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow, I have catching up to do. I'll have to dedicate this coming weekend to breaking records. Good job on those time trials.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks, though it's mostly because the WR holders change their routes and tactics. Makes it easier to get better times if you follow them as close as you can.

Edit: After many, many painful and agonizing attempts, I finally, FINALLY reclaimed my Toad Harbor record. It was so painful, I'm not even happy about it. I just want to turn the game off and cry.
By the way, if you watch the ghost, I just BARELY miss the green trolley right at the end. I didn't realize that would be there in one of my other good runs... what a fun way to break my spirit.

Also, got the Sunshine Airport record back.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

Beat Koorivlf's Water Park record by .027 seconds. Have fun.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2014)

The beginning of the end


----------



## Granus (Jul 6, 2014)

It's funny how I've had this game since it's launch and still haven't unlocked everything, haha. I do love it, don't get me wrong, but I dunno. I just don't play it all that often for some reason.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The beginning of the end



They say they want to use it for mods... But we all know where this is gonna go :T


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 6, 2014)

Well. We're boned.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 6, 2014)

Guess I better hurry to 10k vr before everyone starts on their modding. Their intentions may be good, but I doubt others would share their concern.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

[yt]-S4ZhmanOeM[/yt]

well then


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


>


What was the point of Pink Gold Peach in the first place?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Easy filler that would be popular because shiny


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

I was about to leave the room, when the EVIL MENACE THAT PLAGUES MY NIGHTMARES just WALTZES in! I would've GOTTEN MY REVENGE, but unfortunately, I had to quit. However! Mark my words... I will REPAY YOU for the points that you have RIPPED AWAY FROM MY SOUUUULLLLLL!!!


----------



## Distorted (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I was about to leave the room, when the EVIL MENACE THAT PLAGUES MY NIGHTMARES just WALTZES in! I would've GOTTEN MY REVENGE, but unfortunately, I had to quit. However! Mark my words... I will REPAY YOU for the points that you have RIPPED AWAY FROM MY SOUUUULLLLLL!!!



Just know that whenever you're having a casual run, that I'll be there to ruin your fun. Best keep that Morton out all the time. You're never safe.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

THERE IS NOTHING CASUAL ABOUT LEMMY IN THE KITTY CAR


----------



## Distorted (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm quite sure there isn't. :v


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

[yt]kyz5NIeM5ws[/yt] 

Dear lord


----------



## Distorted (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about that. It looks cool, but it seems.....wrong?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes... it's very wrong. I can't believe hackers are doing stuff like this, without making the course slippery.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 22, 2014)

^Lawl...

I don't know why I play this game anyway. It's just so damn frustrating. I claw my way to top and get pulled, shot, and shoved back down again. I try so hard too. I just want my slice man. That good ass big slice of goodness at the end of the race. But everyone wants that same slice. Just a bunch of heavy characters with their heavy karts moving their heavy asses all over the track. I see those dirty tricks they be pullin' too. They ain't slick. 

You know what, I ain't even mad. That just how the game is. Whatever...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 23, 2014)

^

That's why I stopped playing online.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

Distorted said:


> ^Lawl...
> 
> I don't know why I play this game anyway. It's just so damn frustrating. I claw my way to top and get pulled, shot, and shoved back down again. I try so hard too. I just want my slice man. That good ass big slice of goodness at the end of the race. But everyone wants that same slice. Just a bunch of heavy characters with their heavy karts moving their heavy asses all over the track. I see those dirty tricks they be pullin' too. They ain't slick.
> 
> You know what, I ain't even mad. That just how the game is. Whatever...


It's the same with any game, and it's fine if you wanna quit. It's actually a good thing!
I gotta say though, I don't think any of us have hit the skill cap, because otherwise we'd have world records. Until then, there's always room for improvement, and you can always do more to win a race.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's the same with any game, and it's fine if you wanna quit. It's actually a good thing!
> I gotta say though, I don't think any of us have hit the skill cap, because otherwise we'd have world records. Until then, there's always room for improvement, and you can always do more to win a race.



There is always room for improvement indeed. But I feel that I've hit a plateau and with the random hazards the game imposes it seems impossible to get any better. Even as I say that though, I can't help but notice that certain people consecutively place high when they play. I can't decide if it's their skill keeping them up there or the fact that there wasn't a blue shell in the round. Not to mention that heavy characters rule the online game. On top of having great speed, they have the luxury of knocking everyone else out the way. Being thrown off my route by a heavy kart is where most of my mistakes happen in the first place. And I feel you would know that more than I do Rob. I haven't felt this frustrated since I started playing Smash Brothers with other people. 

Perhaps this is the universe's way of telling me that I should be doing other more important things.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup! You totally should be doing other things, and I should be too.
I do my best to avoid getting knocked away-- like not taking a shortcut when there's a lot of people, or going for the item box on the far side of a curve. Even heavyweights have the problem of getting knocked around, so online, the difference isn't too too bad.

Also, you should see things in points rather than rank. If you get in 10th but still get points, well, you did good. You're making progress.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

-Ahem- Now that there's 3000+ people on the forums, I was wondering if anyone was up for some Mario Kart?

Edit: Well I tried, gonna head off to bed. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 26, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 seems to have died down lately...
Come on guys, other good Wii U games are still a while off!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't touched it lately because the online multiplayer is out of whack, and kart, weight, and item balance are so wrong it hurts. Time Trials are still fun, but you can only do that for so long before you realize you could actually be playing another game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

Imbalance is fun. When I win, it's like, YEAH! TAKE THAT HEAVYWEIGHTS!! And when I lose, it's like, well of course I lost, I wasn't using a heavyweight! So it's a win-win.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/06/mario-kart-8-mercedes-car-dlc-hits-this-month-with-update

Pretty big news, not only is the DLC coming, but we're getting an update with it-- an on-screen minimap (I actually hope this will be something you can toggle), a viewable coin count (would've come in handy a month ago), and the ability to save vehicle customizations.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2014)

On-screen as in on-the-TV-screen, right?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2014)

Uh huh. 

Also the amount of expletives I shout when playing Distorted just increases exponentially every race. This is fun, I have missed this pure, intense ire.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 6, 2014)

Always a pleasure to get your blood boiling. I play extra hard when playing against friends.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2014)

When I learn how to play right, I'll beat you real good. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Distorted (Aug 7, 2014)

Pfft, okay :V


----------



## LauriJ (Aug 10, 2014)

It's a shame that I don't have this game yet...


----------



## Koorivlf (Aug 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Beat Koorivlf's Water Park record by .027 seconds. Have fun.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3I7p5lvkwQ
;w; not my favorite map


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

I've learned some new tricks and improved the Mario Kart Stadium record. 

I wonder if the new patch will remove fire hopping?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 16, 2014)

...fire hopping?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

It's an exploit that abuses the game's physics for extra speed.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's an exploit that abuses the game's physics for extra speed.



I figured as much, but still.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I figured as much, but still.


After using an orange drift boost, you hop left and right rapidly about 5 times like a madman and it'll extend the boost. It only works on a straight road or uphill, although there's a variant of it that works downhill. You can only fire hop with karts.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2014)

I've beaten all of the time trial records. It wasn't too hard, because a few techniques have been developed since they were recorded, and I had the advantage of better world records to study. I encourage people to try and beat them, so that we can all get better.

Also, the more I hear Rosalina's "Woooeeeee!", the more I wanna puke


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2014)

Ohhhhhh myyyyyyy gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ohhhhhh myyyyyyy gooooooooooooooooooo


HOLY CRAPNUGGETS!
HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE!
I think I just went to Nintendo Heaven.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2014)

VR cap raised, seemingly to 99999

welp

Edit - Fire hopping was not patched, maybe the developers intentionally left it in?


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

My ID is Crumble86, but I'm a very bad racer


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Edit - Fire hopping was not patched, maybe the developers intentionally left it in?


Balance patches are ... complicated. Think that if they could have patched MKDS's snaking, would they have?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2014)

I've lost 100 VR in ten minutes. I tried to pick up Lemmy again to get him recorded as my favorite character, and I'm astounded at how much of a disadvantage he puts me in. At curves I have the options of either getting knocked into a wall or off road, or trying to stay on the outside of the curve, which means not only do I have a lower max speed, but I'm also not able to race efficiently. The higher acceleration and handling mean literally nothing either, I've never had a problem staying on course as a heavyweight.



Stratadrake said:


> Balance patches are ... complicated. Think that if they could have patched MKDS's snaking, would they have?


This wouldn't be a balance patch, this would be fixing a glitch.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't wait to play as Link


----------



## Koorivlf (Aug 28, 2014)

Link is starting to be in every game. Now he's even in mario kart, and I am very okay with this.

Also, fire hopping seems like a nice thing to have in mk8. It's not the easiest thing to do but if you learn how to use it then you can go a lot faster. You can also fail at it and you'll slow down which can be really bad at points so, it seems like a good glitch to keep.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 28, 2014)

You can still snake, too, if you want - not sure how much gain you get, but if you mess up you smack straight into a wall.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Losing all of this VR is painful. It hurts to think that I'm probably gonna sink below 8000 and stay there, like the game doesn't think I deserve it. I wanted to pick up Lemmy again, but I care too much about winning, and I need every advantage I can get. :/

Jeez, I get like this with every multiplayer game. I should probably just stop.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel your pain. I was hoping to get my golden glider, but the points you win just aren't keeping up with the points you lose. Not to mention how scarce high vp races are. And if get knocked around in a middleweight kart, I can only imagine what you must deal with. 

Maybe taking a break isn't a bad idea. There's still some time until that dlc gets here anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

It's 10000 coins for the golden glider. But yeah, I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling the pain.

A break wouldn't be a bad idea, not at all. It's just so easy to pick up and play, though. It's like a drug! Or Pokemon!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 31, 2014)

Whoa, I didn't know this! The Mario Kart TV site also keeps track of everyone's time trial records.







You can also see everyone's VR rating...


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2014)

My folks had to rearrange the front room to replace the window curtain, unfortunately making the games TV completely inaccessible....

...but I CAN STILL MARIO KART 8!  Off-TV play for the win.

Nice to see the Mercedes-Benz DLC is free.  The updates later this year aren't, but I'll chip in the cost just for the free extra Yoshi colors they're offering (back in Super Mario World, Blue Yoshi was my favorite).


----------



## Zahros (Aug 31, 2014)

My NNID is Zahros ^^


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

So remember how Raccoon Mario and Cat Peach are coming as DLC? Yeah, I was thinking about it...
Nintendo is really obsessed with animal costumes. You've got the Frog, Raccoon, Tanooki, and Cat suits. IS SOMEONE AT NINTENDO ONE OF US? :V


----------



## Zahros (Sep 2, 2014)

Ninten said:


> So remember how Raccoon Mario and Cat Peach are coming as DLC? Yeah, I was thinking about it...
> Nintendo is really obsessed with animal costumes. You've got the Frog, Raccoon, Tanooki, and Cat suits. IS SOMEONE AT NINTENDO ONE OF US? :V


not to mention star fox and animal crossing :v, and pokemon, some are already anthropomorphic to an extent


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

Zahros said:


> not to mention star fox and animal crossing :v, and pokemon, some are already anthropomorphic to an extent


Yeah, can't forget about those! I was just listing Mario examples.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got my gold glider. Rather than getting 9999 VR though, I hit the 10000 coin mark instead. Less impressive, but still I got the Midas touch goin' now.

Edit: I forgot that I didn't really need 9999 VR for the glider. Anyway, ignore that first part. xp


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2014)

Conglaturation!


----------



## Koorivlf (Sep 6, 2014)

Good job. 

Also, I took back my water park!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a love/hate relationship with this game. At times it can be really fun, or really frustrating. I'm also debating whether I should pre-order the DLC, or just wait it out. I'm not terribly interested in the Yoshi recolours.


----------



## Crumble (Sep 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Conglaturation!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2014)

I know I'm not pre-ordering the DLC. If the courses aren't available online, it'd really hurt its value for me. 

I've updated the OP with the new records. Curse you, Koorivlf, and all of your kawaii fluffiness!


----------



## Koorivlf (Sep 7, 2014)

The pre-order bonus is kind of silly, but it'll be great to play on more maps. I would find it hard to believe Nintendo not using the new maps in multiplayer as long as other people have the dlc too. 

Also, I just really wanted my sugoi Water park lol.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2014)

I have updated the track records.

--

So there was this guy in front of me dragging a shell behind him. In these situations I often (always) manage to run into the shell despite my best efforts to avoid it. This time though, I had my own shell, and I had a perfect shot at his shell. So I shoot it, and it manages to bypass the guy's shell when it was a STRAIGHT SHOT FROM BEHIND and actually hits him! Of course he spins out, and so I crash right into him and his friggin' shell. I think I got second to last place in that race.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2014)

No. NO! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I'm done. I'm.....I'm.....no more. No freak'um frak'um f'n more. I'm done. I'm sorry Rob, I can't. Not anymore. No no no nonono no no. This game.....this game right here.....This freakin game right here.........is balls. How does someone lose over 400 points? I don't know how but it freakin' happen. Who the hell gets over 10000 points in this.......this.....death trap? Where are there Blue Shells, their bananas, their hope seeking shells. What sick twisted person thought up this horrid game?

No more. I'm done, I'm gonna.....do something else for the rest of my life. I'll cure cancer, I'll.....I'll bring peace to the middle east. Each of those is more likely than me getting points in this god-forsaken game. Nooooooooooooo sir. No.....

This game got me f'd up. I gotta go somewhere. Sweet Jesus....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

It's still easier than XY Battle Spot. Try getting 10000 points there. HA!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm quitting too. When the VR system was changed, I had 8200 VR. I'm at 8350 right now. For the past week I've tried desperately to get to 8500, but whenever I get close to it (My highest was 8470), I get shot down to where I was when I started. I've come to the realization that I've stagnated. I can't improve any more than where I'm at, and that's not good enough to move forward. And what's more, the average level of skill in the online community is increasing, which means that it gets even harder to earn points. So there's no point in continuing, because my VR, even if I see some temporary gains, will just continue to steadily go down. I'll probably start up again when the DLC comes out, but between Pokemon and Smash Bros, I probably won't be dedicating too much time to it.

'Course I'll still do time trials or play any of you if you're up to it.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 27, 2014)

I've tried to beat your time on Mario Kart Stadium, but I just can't hit those corners right. I get so close too. Then you ghost insults me with those slim tires as it passes me. Much anger ensues.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you do the trick where you drift out of a blue boost to go faster in certain places, like on that downhill antigravity section?

I think Pipe Frame / Slim / Any heavy glider is the best combination in the game with a heavyweight. I dunno why the TT holders always go with a Circuit Special variant.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 27, 2014)

See, that's what I thinking. I was caught on the speed and not much else, but that extra control really helps to do those drifts it seems. I'm still not familiar with all the workings of drifting. I know how to fire-hop and not much else. I didn't even know about the blue boost thing. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2014)

You don't lose speed from the setup I use, stats only change when they fill up an entire block on the stat bar.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

They announced Wave 2 of the booster pass.





Sorry I haven't been keeping up with the thread, I know I missed a few updates. I can see the FAF Mario Kart community has been going strong, though! I'm ready to hop back in, feel free to add me.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes, another Super Circuit track!  It's been so long since I played it I do not remember all the courses....


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Yes, another Super Circuit track!  It's been so long since I played it I do not remember all the courses....


I never played Super Circuit so I don't really have any nostalgia for it... hopefully the music is good because the course doesn't seem to remarkable. And that's the issue with the DLC, it's not really inspired due to all the courses being Mario Kart Tour ports.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Speaking of which, they uploaded some snippets of the new music on the Japanese website... so here is the Super Circuit course's music:





Here is the original version; I'd either never heard it or haven't bothered to remember what it sounded like, so it may as well be new to me... the instrumentation's actually pretty good considering it's a GBA track.





I'm personally looking forward to hearing the full Sydney Sprint remaster, I'm a fan of the original music:


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552855418145087490


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552855418145087490


Oh is that so? Why not take it to the time trials and see how they fare, hmm? Maybe they could check out the OP and compare their scores to mine?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

Smooth.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Smooth.


I'm surprised you checked that out. Honestly looks kinda boring since there's no fancy techniques being shown off, at least not any overt ones. MK8D meta must be boring in general.

I haven't really been doing the time trials myself, there's no one to compete with, not unless I threw myself into a dedicated MK8 time trial community.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm surprised you checked that out. Honestly looks kinda boring since there's no fancy techniques being shown off, at least not any overt ones. MK8D meta must be boring in general.
> 
> I haven't really been doing the time trials myself, there's no one to compete with, not unless I threw myself into a dedicated MK8 time trial community.


I've been subbed to this channel for years. I can appreciate a tight, nearly unbroken racing line when the driving is actually fairly difficult. 200cc is the only speed class I play so I know how difficult being this clean is in this mode.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

If you need something more flashy, generally you want to look at the AG tracks like Big Blue or Rainbow Road 8.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If you need something more flashy, generally you want to look at the AG tracks like Big Blue or Rainbow Road 8.


Oh, yeah, I mean I've done time trials for those courses in 8. 8 was a bit more interesting because it had firehopping. I'm sure 8D has advanced techniques despite my poorly trained eyes not registering any, I haven't really followed it too closely as I only picked it up for the recent DLC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh, yeah, I mean I've done time trials for those courses in 8. 8 was a bit more interesting because it had firehopping. I'm sure 8D has advanced techniques despite my poorly trained eyes not registering any, I haven't really followed it too closely as I only picked it up for the recent DLC.


I miss Firehopping. I hate how Nintendo doesnt like players doing cool shit in their games. 
DX. The other classes would be fun for me if it still had that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2022)

I simply cannot enjoy the lower speed classes anymore.
The driving and track design really just comes together so naturally on 200. Its crazy how much more depth just a bump in speed opened up.

I've been playing this game a LOT lately.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I simply cannot enjoy the lower speed classes anymore.
> The driving and track design really just comes together so naturally on 200. Its crazy how much more depth just a bump in speed opened up.
> 
> I've been playing this game a LOT lately.


Maybe you and I can compete for time trials, give me an excuse to update the OP


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Maybe you and I can compete for time trials, give me an excuse to update the OP


I got no times I'm particularly proud of. I'm like 10 seconds away from any world records on the tracks I'm decent at.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I got no times I'm particularly proud of. I'm like 10 seconds away from any world records on the tracks I'm decent at.


The point is to interact with each other in the game through competing for time trials records in lieu of playing online

If you think I'm a world record pace player and see no reason to compete, well then shucks I'll take the compliment


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)

Interesting analysis and perfectly fair video. 





What I think is going on with Mario Kart's DLC is actually a regular industry occurrence running in tandem with the fact that the booster course is pulling from a phone game. This strikes me as Nintendo training interns to potentially put them on a team for a new project. Likely Mario Kart 9 or whatever they're going to call it. It's not rare for late additional expansions and stand alone side entries to be used as training since only a minimal amount of new tools needs to be developed. 

They can get more from a successful game whose development toolkit is already finished and understood. And they can prepare potential new staff to work on future games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2022)

This track got so crispy so quickly. 




I'm glad that Nintendo doesn't patch out shortcuts in this game. I'd expect them to just hot fix the smallest of corner cuts the instant they're found. But they're actually pretty chill about it which is pleasantly surprising.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2022)

Driving on the road is not a rule, just a suggestion

I like the Mario Kart Wii version too


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2022)




----------

